# You guys just have way too many books!



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

I helped my pastor move some of his stuff into storage in preparation for his move to the African Bible University in Uganda, and he had 98 boxes of *personal* books! I know that some of you out there have even bigger personal libraries. This leads me to the purpose of this post.

If you had to condense your vast libraries to just *10* books (excluding the Bible), which books would they be and why? I'm talking about 10 individual books (in other words, you can't include the entire set of Calvin's Commentaries, etc). If you had to live the rest of your life with only these books, which ones would they be?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 18, 2008)

My top three would be:
Systematic Theology by Charles Hodge
Book of Common Prayer [1928 Protestant Episcopal Church edition]
Reformed Confession Harmonized by Joel Beeke
It would be hard to choose which would be my next seven


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 18, 2008)

Of the books I have read (which pales in comparison to most here)

Chosen by God by Sproul

Sovereignty of God-Pink

Pink's commentary on John

God of Promise by Horton

MacArthur Bible Commentary

Biblical Greek by Mounce

12 essential skills for great preaching by McDill

The final three I would choose a great commentary on Romans, another on Ephesians, and the last book would be a systematic theology book. I do not know which I would choose for these three, but it would be these subjects.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

To include those of you who are not fortunate enough to be rolling in the dough lol and therefore do not own a vast library, what would your top ten book choices be?


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmm...good question. Off the top of my head (I'll probably want to change this later), I'd say:

1.) Owen's commentary on Hebrews (yes, it's 7 volumes, but we'll call it one book...)
2.) J.B. Lightfoot's _Apostolic Fathers_.
3.) William Ames, _The Marrow of Theology_
4.) Either Liddell, Scott & Jones, or BDAG
5.) Francis Turretin, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_
6.) Ellicott's NT commentaries (In one book, of course...)
7.) A volume of either Tertullian or Chrysostom
8.) A volume of Edgar Allan Poe
9.) Something by Calvin (Too hard to choose)
10.) Cranfield on Romans
11.) (Oops...since I took up one slot with a dictionary): Thomas Goodwin, _Christ the Mediator_


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 18, 2008)

I counted up the linear feet of JUST my theological books (commentaries, systematics, etc) in prep for moving at some time in the future and I had 330 linear feet of those books alone!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I counted up the linear feet of JUST my theological books (commentaries, systematics, etc) in prep for moving at some time in the future and I had 330 linear feet of those books alone!



I can just see you now, squeezing past bookshelves on your way to the kitchen to get something to eat, where lo and behold, instead of cabinets, there are more bookshelves!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I counted up the linear feet of JUST my theological books (commentaries, systematics, etc) in prep for moving at some time in the future and I had 330 linear feet of those books alone!



sinful, sinful, sinful 

Don't you know that materialism, greed, and idolatry apply to _Christian _books too???

(My last count on the computer alone was over 9,000 volumes)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2008)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> I helped my pastor move some of his stuff into storage in preparation for his move to the African Bible University in Uganda, and he had 98 boxes of *personal* books! I know that some of you out there have even bigger personal libraries. This leads me to the purpose of this post.
> 
> If you had to condense your vast libraries to just *10* books (excluding the Bible), which books would they be and why? I'm talking about 10 individual books (in other words, you can't include the entire set of Calvin's Commentaries, etc). If you had to live the rest of your life with only these books, which ones would they be?



That's easy.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 18, 2008)

Why didn't I think of those?


----------



## MW (Nov 18, 2008)

Nathan Eshelman's avatar contains a book I would definitely insist on keeping, not including the Bible. There's enough theological and practical thought in that volume to fill up a lifetime.


----------



## CDM (Nov 18, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Nathan Eshelman's avatar contains a book I would definitely insist on keeping, not including the Bible. There's enough theological and practical thought in that volume to fill up a lifetime.


----------



## Quickened (Nov 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > I counted up the linear feet of JUST my theological books (commentaries, systematics, etc) in prep for moving at some time in the future and I had 330 linear feet of those books alone!
> ...



9000????  How many of these have you read!!! Thats an astounding amount!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

I've tried to narrow it down to 10 books before and failed. Some may be interested in some previous threads along these lines. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/top-10-theology-books-all-time-9991/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/best-best-17652/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/what-some-books-besides-bible-have-had-most-impact-you-5298/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/book-recommendation-brand-new-christian-5879/


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2008)

Quickened said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Most of them are reference books (e.g., dictionaries, commentaries, etc.). Actually, I included that reference so that it didn't look like I was picking on poor Nate for being too materialistic. His 330 linear feet are probably up there as well, approximately 4,000 - 7,260 volumes. Mine are the digital (pennies on the dollar) kind. Also, remember that I'm older than dirt. My first year Greek class was 37 years ago this semester.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2008)

Quickened said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



He's read them all. He has a photographic memory and can quote passage and page number of anyone of them. It's really something to behold.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > I counted up the linear feet of JUST my theological books (commentaries, systematics, etc) in prep for moving at some time in the future and I had 330 linear feet of those books alone!
> ...



9000 is a nice number. I am not there yet, but Lord willing, I will have many more years of book buying!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2008)

Just Ten?

1) The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary by J.G. Vos

2) The Westminster Confession of Faith: A Commentary by A.A. Hodge

3) Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin

4) The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen

5) Preaching and Preachers by Martin Lloyd-Jones

6) Commentary on Galatians by Martin Luther

7 & 8) The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man by Herman Witsius

9) Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by Thomas Brooks

10) Unabridged Edition of the Letters of Samuel Rutherford by Samuel Rutherford


----------



## Quickened (Nov 18, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



The digital seems nice but i hate reading prolonged off of a computer screen. I couldnt fathom obtaining 1000 books. Thats why i love threads like these. I like to see what wiser Christians find useful and helpful on their journey here. Its a real big aid to a younger chap to the reformed faith.

I assume you have obtained a good deal though in those years that passed.


----------



## Quickened (Nov 18, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



Jack Van impe? Just kidding!  

Wouldnt that be great though? Instead of my daydreaming of irrelevant things at work i could go through bible passages and stories and contemplate them. Sounds ace to me.

Unfortunately my memory isnt so good. I like to blame it on old age because people get a laugh hearing that from a guy in his mid 20's


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I also don't like reading entire books on my computer. I've done it before, but there seems to be something much more substantial (and less painful!) about reading from a book in my hand.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 10) Unabridged Edition of the Letters of Samuel Rutherford by Samuel Rutherford



What are the unabridged letters of Samuel Rutherford about?

Why are they so important that you would include them?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 19, 2008)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > 10) Unabridged Edition of the Letters of Samuel Rutherford by Samuel Rutherford
> ...



You can find them here.

But they are mindblowingly great pastoral letters that are so full of beautiful words and reflections.


----------



## Kim G (Nov 19, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are they so important that you would include them?
> ...



I've heard wonderful things about them! I need to get this book. *adding to wishlist*


----------



## christianyouth (Nov 19, 2008)

Knowing God by J.I. Packer
A Quest for Godliness by J.I. Packer
When God Weeps by Joni Eareckson Tada
The Mortification of Sin by John Owen
Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan
The Imitation of Christ by Thomas a Kempis
Prayer by Philip Yancey
Desiring God by John Piper
Knowledge of the Holy by AW Tozer
My Utmost for His Highest by Oswald Chambers

Good thread idea.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 22, 2008)

If I had to pick only 10 books to read for the rest of my life, I would choose:

1) The Pleasures of God - John Piper
2) Confessions & City of God in one volume - Augustine
3) Religious Affections - Jonathan Edwards
4) The Freedom of the Will - Jonathan Edwards
5) Institutes of Christian Religion - John Calvin
6) Systematic Theology - Louis Berkhof
7) Trinity Hymnal (contains both hymns and Westminster Confession & Shorter Catechism) *Music to soothe the savage breast*
8) Complete Works of Shakespeare in one volume
9) The Pilgrim's Progress - John Bunyan
10) In His Steps (just kidding!) I'm torn among Death of Death (Owen), Imitation of Christ (Kempis), and The Marrow of Theology (Ames).


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2008)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> If I had to pick only 10 books to read for the rest of my life, I would choose:
> 
> 1) The Pleasures of God - John Piper
> 2) Confessions & City of God in one volume - Augustine
> ...




Pick Kempis.


----------



## rgreen (Nov 23, 2008)

*For the slower amongst us... [okay, I mean myself.  ]*




armourbearer said:


> Nathan Eshelman's avatar contains a book I would definitely insist on keeping, not including the Bible. There's enough theological and practical thought in that volume to fill up a lifetime.



What is the book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2008)

rgreen said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Eshelman's avatar contains a book I would definitely insist on keeping, not including the Bible. There's enough theological and practical thought in that volume to fill up a lifetime.
> ...



It is the Westminster Confession of Faith and other Westminster Standards. See the avatar in posts 6 and 17 of this thread.


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 23, 2008)

1) threads on PB 
2) more threads on PB 
3) death of death in the death of Christ(John Owen....DUH!!..check my pic lol)
4) Holiness of God (RC Sproul)
5) Westminster Standards
6) articles bunched up from monergism.com
7) more articles bunched up from monergism.com
8) bunched up A Puritans Mind articles
9) more bunched up A Puritans Mind articles
10) Federal Husband, Reforming Marriage, and Her Hand in Marriage(Douglas Wilson)--(shhhh!!!! i know he is FV but I know I'm not!!!! still good books!)

This makes me realize that I have not read enough BOOKS, I have read plenty of articles by puritans and the like, but I need more structured learning which means books!

I think I might get a Kindel so I can have all of these free books on monergism.com and places like that in the palm of my hand. $360 pays for itself with the free books we have available via internet these days! 

Thanks for this enlightening post!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 24, 2008)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> If I had to pick only 10 books to read for the rest of my life, I would choose:
> 
> 1) The Pleasures of God - John Piper
> 2) Confessions & City of God in one volume - Augustine
> ...



After thinking about it, I would replace 10 with Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible in one volume. 

I can see now why it is so difficult to pick a limited number of books and exclude the rest!


----------

